# المضخات الطاردة المركزية............



## General michanics (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*مضخة الطرد المركزي* هي مضخة دوران ديناميكى تستخدم (Impeller او دفاعة السائل) ووظيفتة يعمل علي زيادة ضغط السوائل وذللك عن طرق دفع السائل .وتستخدم مضخات الطرد المركز عادة لنقل السوائل خلال الانابيب .عند دخول السائل الي ال ( impeller او دفاعة السائل )او يكون بالقرب منة علي طول محور الدوران يتم دفعة بواسطة ال (impeller او دفاعة السائل)حيث يتدفق االسائل الي داخل غرفة حلزونية ويتم خروجة بعد ذلك الي المصب ومنها الي الانابيب وتستخدم ايضا مضخات الطرد المركزي لتصريف كمية كبيرة من المائع (السائل) خلال انابيب ذات روؤس صغيرة في نهايتها .


نظرية عمل مضخة الطرد المركزي

مضخطة طرد مركزي بمرحلة واحدة للتدفق


وتعمل مضخة طرد مركزي عن طريق تحويل الطاقة الحركية الناتجة عن الدوران، وعادة من محرك كهربائي أو التوربينات ، إلى زيادة ضغط السائل الثابت. وهذا هو وصف مبدأ بيرنولي . حيث يتم اكساب طاقة حركية للسائل عن طريق دوران دافعة المضخة (Pump Impeller) حيث يتم سحب السائل من المركز ودفعة بقوة خلال مراوح الدافعة (Impeller Vans) ومن ثم الي الخارج . ويتم تحويل الطاقة الحركية للمائع المتمثلة في سرعة المائع الي ضغط ثابت علي المائع وذلك عند خروجة الي الجزئ الحلزوني من المضخة . والمسئول عن تحويل الطاقة الحركية للسائل الي ضغط ثابت هو الغلاف الخارجي للشكل الحلزوني للمضخة او مراوح دورات الناشر (diffuser ) والتي تعمل علي ابطاء حركة السائل لتحويل الطاقة الحركية للمائع الي شغل مبذول يساعد علي تدفق المائع .وادي تحول الطاقة من الحركية الي ضغط ثابت علي المائع الي زيادة الضغط علي جانب المصب من المضغة من يساعد علي عملية التدفق .

مضخات الطرد المركزي متعددة المراحل


مضخة الطرد المركزي متعددة المراحل هي مضخة تحتوي على اثنين أو أكثر من الضواغط . والضواغط قد تكون مثبتة على عمود واحد أو على اعمدة مختلفة. ومزايا لاستخدام مضخة الطرد المركزي متعددة مراحل الضخ أو مرحلة ضخ واحدة ما يلي :

لانتاج اكبر ضغط
لتصريف كمية كبيرة من السوائل.
لو اردنا الحصول علي ضغط عالي ينبغي توصيل الضواغط (impellers)علي نفس المحور علي اي علي عمود واحد اي علي التوالي , اما اذا اردنا الحصول علي اداء عالي لتصريف المائع ينبغي توصيل الضواغط (impellers) علي اعمدة مختلفة اي علي التوازي .

للحصول على ضغط عالي ، ينبغي توصيل الضواغط علي التوالي . للحصول على أداء عالية لتصريف السائل ، ينبغي توصيل الضواغط علي التوازي


----------



## General michanics (1 نوفمبر 2009)

العنوان هو المضخات الطاردة المركزية


----------



## ghazaly (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراا لييك


----------



## معتصم الوطن (2 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يا غالي والله يديك العافية


----------



## سيف طاهر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ME-Engineer (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم دياتك


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

أرجو أن تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
وبعد اذنك اضيف اضافة بسيطة
*لو اردنا الحصول علي ضغط عالي ينبغي توصيل الضواغط (impellers)علي نفس المحور علي اي علي عمود واحد اي علي التوالي , اما اذا اردنا الحصول علي اداء عالي لتصريف المائع ينبغي توصيل الضواغط (impellers) علي اعمدة مختلفة اي علي التوازي .
هذة العملية تسمى ب 
**Bosting*


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jomma (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة، اود ان اضيف بان المضخة قد لا تعمل على زيادة ضغط السائل، وهذه الحالة نجدها عندما تقوم المضخة بسحب السائل من خزان معرّض للضغط الجوي وتقوم بضخه لخزان آخر معرّض ايضا للضغط الجوي.
بذلك نقول ان المضخة تقوم بزيادة طاقة حركة السائل وطاقة وضعه وضغطه، او تقوم بزيادة بعضها، وتتغلب على الفقد في منظومة، وهذا ما يسمى بعمود الضخ المطلوب للمنظومة (Head)، شكرا لك مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود.


----------



## General michanics (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخ أسامة و أخ jomma على الإضافات


----------



## عواد الجمل (17 أبريل 2010)

*[email protected]*

[email protected]


general michanics قال:


> *مضخة الطرد المركزي* هي مضخة دوران ديناميكى تستخدم (impeller او دفاعة السائل) ووظيفتة يعمل علي زيادة ضغط السوائل وذللك عن طرق دفع السائل .وتستخدم مضخات الطرد المركز عادة لنقل السوائل خلال الانابيب .عند دخول السائل الي ال ( impeller او دفاعة السائل )او يكون بالقرب منة علي طول محور الدوران يتم دفعة بواسطة ال (impeller او دفاعة السائل)حيث يتدفق االسائل الي داخل غرفة حلزونية ويتم خروجة بعد ذلك الي المصب ومنها الي الانابيب وتستخدم ايضا مضخات الطرد المركزي لتصريف كمية كبيرة من المائع (السائل) خلال انابيب ذات روؤس صغيرة في نهايتها .
> 
> 
> نظرية عمل مضخة الطرد المركزي
> ...


----------



## عمر عبدالكريم (17 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بطا (18 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## وليد الناصر (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## محمد حسيين (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للك و للأخوة على الإضافات 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## General michanics (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين جميعا على مروركم


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## General michanics (18 أبريل 2010)

العفو


----------



## كرم الدين (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور عل الشرح بس نفسي القى ملف عن ضواغط الطرد المركزي


----------



## Engr. Fahad (3 يوليو 2010)

وفقك ربي شرح وافي و مبدأ بيرنولي مهم جداً

ــــــــــــ

*مبدأ برنولي: *

ينص على أن الضغط يقل عندما تزيد السرعة. و قاعدة برنولي، وتسمى أيضًا *قانون أو مبدأ برنولي* ، هو تعبير عن بقاء الطاقة في علم حركة السوائل، وينص على أن ضغط السائل يرتفع كلما انخفضت سرعته، وبالعكس ينخفض الضغط كلما ازدادت السرعة. وقد طوّر عالم الرياضيات السويسري دانيال برنولي هذا القانون في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي. تستخدم قاعدة برنولي عند تصميم أجنحة الطائرات. يعطي الجناح انحناءة عند سطحه العلوي تجعل الهواء ينساب عليه أسرع منه عند السطح السفلي للجناح، وبالتالي يكون ضغط الهواء أقل عند مواضع السرعة الأعلى. ونتيجة لذلك، يزيد ضغط الهواء أسفل الجناح عنه فوق الجناح. ويؤدي ذلك إلى رفع الطائرة.

اللهم وفق كل مهندس عربي مسلم​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك :77:


----------



## General michanics (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين جميعا على مروركم و الله يوفقكم لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## غسان التكريتي (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed malik (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

stage لتحسين قدرة المضخة وادائها يجب ان تكون متعددة المراحل اي اكثر من
) booster pump وكذالك اضافة مضخة مساعدة (معززة


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## mohamed alkurdy (11 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكرك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mleege (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الهادف والجميل


----------



## islam5223633 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا جماعه انا عايز الطريقه الصحيحيه لتركيب الطلمات الطارده المركزيه فى محطات الرفع الكبيره وطريقه تشغيلها واختبارها ويا ريت لو شرح لمحطات رفع المياه وكيفيه تصميمها 
[email protected]


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*Thx 2 much my friend*​


----------



## عايض (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جدا رائع


----------



## General michanics (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين على المرور


----------



## eshibamegahed (29 يوليو 2013)

thanxs


----------



## eshibamegahed (29 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## عمارسامي (2 أغسطس 2013)

كفيت ووفيت ..


----------

